# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چجوری تست بزنم؟! (دوستان همه نظر بدن)

## The Godfather

سلام به همه پشت کنکوری های عزیز
بچه ها حقیقتا من یه مشکلی دارم
و اون هم اینکه بلد نیستم تست بزنم

میخوام روش صحیح تست زنی این درس ها رو بهم بگید
اول روشی که خودم از قبل همینجوری کشکی کار میکردم رو میگم
اگر ایراد داشت(که حتما داره) شما تصحیح کنید...
شیمی،فیزیک،ریاضی،زیست،دین و زندگی...

از فیزیک شروع میکنم
اول درسنامه های گاج خاکستری رو میخونم و بعدش بلافاصله شروع میکنم به تست زدن
و دیگه کاری با این فصل مورد نظر ندارم،تا آزمونی که دوباره این فصل جزء بودجه بندیش باشه

شیمی رو هم مثل فیزیک اول درسنامه های مبتکران رو میخونم(مثلا روزی 7 یا 8 تا درسنامه)
و بعدش شروع میکنم به تست زدن(بلافاصله) یعنی مثلا درسنامه 1 تا 8 رو که خوندم
شروع میکنم به حل تست هایی که مربوط میشه به درسنامه 1 تا 8
و در آخر بعد از اتمام کل فصل از روی مبتکران یه نگاهی هم به متن کتاب درسی میندازم
یه سوالی که برام پیش میاد اینکه هر فصلی از شیمی رو میشه توی چند روز خوند(البته از روی مبتکران) و اصلا کاری که من میکنم درسته؟
برای مرور هم دقیقا شبیه به فیزیک عمل میکنم!

برای مطالعه زیست واقعا مشکل دارم
بعد از فاصله ای که بین من و درس خوندن افتاد،کلا از زیست بدم میومد ولی الان خوشم میاد،اما مشکلی که هست اینکه
هر موقع میخوام زیست بخونم همش خوابم میاد!!!
اگر هم شروع کنم کار رو نصف و نیمه ول میکنم
روش مطالعه سال های پیش من این بود که
مثلا فصل رو به 2 یا 3 قسمت تقسیم میکردم و هر روز یه بخشش رو میخوندم تا فصل تموم بشه
در همون روز اون چند صفحه ای رو که میخوندم از روی زیست خیلی سبز هم درسنامه اش رو میخوندم
ولی تست رو اصلا نمیدونستم کی بزنم...
نمیدونم صبر کنم که فصل رو کامل بخونم بعد تست بزنم یا مثلا همون چند صفحه ای که خوندم رو تست بزنم!

روش مطالعه دین و زندگی  من اینکه از روی گاج خاکستری میخونم
مثلا امروز درس 1 سال دوم رو میخونم(مثلا 1 ساعت) و فردا یا پس فردا تست های اون درس رو میزنم
ولی مشکلی که دارم اینکه چیزی از آیه ها سر در نمیارم
مثلا مفهومشون رو خوب نمیفهم
یه مثال بزنم،مثلا یه سوالی بهت میده که میگه این متن مفهوم کدوم این 4 تا آیه رو میرسونه
و بعدش قیافه من اینجوری میشه

ریاضی که دیگه نگو که هیچی بلد نیستم

پ.ن:
دوستان اولا ببخشید که خیلی زیاد شد دوما حقیقتا حوصله گشت و گذار در انجمن رو نداشتم
برای همین گفتم شما کمکم کنید و جوابم رو در همین تاپیک بدید
پ.ن2:
متاسفانه جزوه درسی هیچ کدوم از این کتابا رو ندارم چونکه جزوه هایی هم که داشتم (جزوه معلم) اصلا به درد سر کلاس هم نمیخورد
چه برسه به کنکور برا همین همشون رو آتیش زدم
پ.ن3:
دوستان من الان دیگه 20 سالمه و از 18 سالگی همینجوری پشت کنکور موندم
همه رفتن کسی دور و برم نیست
و تنها آرزویی که دارم اینکه یا دارو سازی قبول بشم یا داروسازی

----------


## M o h a m m a d

فیزیک و شیمی همینجوری خوبه ولی فراموش نکن که این تستایی که فوری میزنی جنبه ی یادگیری داره و بعدا باید با مرور و تست زنی مجدد یادگیریت رو تثبیت کنی
زیست رو تا یاد نگرفتی سراغ تست نرو
اگه یه چیزی رو تو زیست متوجه نمیشه جمله رو تیکه تیکه کن وفهمیده هاتو ازش توی1دفتر بنویس نشر دریافت همایش زیستش خیلی به کارت میاد چون بیان خوبی داره و کتاب کاملی هم هست
ریاضی رو نظری ندارم
دینی رو یادت باشه که واسه یادگیری نیاز به مرور و تکرار زیاد داره تا بتونی تستاشو جواب بدی وقت زیاد میبره ولی راحت میشه توی دینی درصد آورد :Yahoo (1): 
****
در کل یادت باشه مرور هم داشته باش حداقل هفته ای 1بار مباحثی رو که خوندی مرور روزنامه وار کن و برو سراغ تست!!!

----------


## mohammad^s

فیزیک همون کار قبلیتو ادامه بده+شبا قبل خواب از فصلهای سخت(مث دینامیک) چندتا تست بزن (زیاد نمیخواد مثلن 10تا).اینجوری هم مرور میشه و هم فصلهای سخت فیزیکو خرد خرد میترکونی!!!درباره ریاضی هم من از رو مهروماه میخونم و واقعن عالیه و به همون روش فیزیک کارش میکنم.البته بچه های انجمن کتاب ریاضی جامع مبتکرانو پیشنهاد دادن که من ندیدمش (اما به نظر کتاب خوبیه).ولی
مهروماهو تضمین میکنم.

باروش شیمیت مخالفم .کتاب درسی را آخر سر نخون.بعد ازدرسنامه های مبتکران برو سراغ کتاب درسی و بعد تست بزن.مثلن تو شیمی 3 پر از واکنشه که اول باید اونارا یاد بگیری تا بتونی تست بزنی.

درمورد زیست و دینی هم که مطالب حفظی شون زیاده قبل از تست زدن ، مرور و تکرار حرف اولو میزنه.پس بارها بخونشون .مخصوصن اون قسمتایی که متوجه نمیشی.مثلن من خودم کلن با گیاهی مشکل داشتم( تناوب نسل).اومدم 3بار تخته سیاه و همایشو خوندم و کلشو از بر شدم.الان سوالات گیاهی را مث آب خوردن میزنم و ملکه ذهنم شده.درباره دینی هم همینطور چند بار بخونش اصن تو دینی تست نزن بجاش بارها مرورش کن و آیه ها را حفظ کن تا خوب ملکه ذهنت بشه.اگه آزمون میدی همون تستای آزمون کفایت میکنه.و اینو بدونمهمترین اصل کنکور تکراره.پس تکرار کن....

موفق تر از همیشه باشی

----------


## The Godfather

> نشر دریافت همایش زیستش خیلی به کارت میاد چون بیان خوبی داره و کتاب کاملی هم هست


 *
ممنون محمد جان
فقط یه سوالی
چجوری از کتاب همایش استفاده کنم؟
مثلا بعدازاینکه فصل رو خوندم،این کتاب رو مطالعه کنم؟
یا اصلا به جای کتاب درسی ازش استفاده کنم؟
به جای درسنامه های خیلی سبز ازش استفاده کنم؟
چیکار کنم؟
شفاف سازی کن
در ضمن این کتاب تست داره؟
یعنی میتونه یه منبع تست هم باشه؟
مرسی از کمکت*

----------


## MEHRASA

درسنامه های فیزیک گاج کامل نیستن
خلاصه‌س!

----------


## The Godfather

> درسنامه های فیزیک گاج کامل نیستن
> خلاصه‌س!


*
اتفاقا توی مقدمه کتاب هم نوشته که باید از جزوه معلم خودتون اول استفاده کنید
ولی من چیکار کنم!
الان به جزء همین درسنامه های چیزی برای خوندن ندارم
پارسال خیلی سبز گرفتم،خیلی سخت بود برام
اما الان گاج یه جورایی باهاش راحت ترم
دیگه نمیدونم وضع درسنامه هاش چطوره!*

----------


## davood

تو تستات ی روند صعودی بذار آسون ب سخت...زیاد تست زدن مهم نیس...فیزیک ک تیپ بندیه...ن اون تیپ ک نوشته با استفاده از این فرمول ک بدونی چیه ها...ی بحثو با ساده شروع کن سوالا را کامل حل کن تا کم آوردی سریع نرو سراغ پاسخنامه...تستو حل کن تستو نخون...
گاهی ما و مخصوصا خودم تست میخونیم...ی تستو نگاه بعد جوابشو نگاه میکنی....20تا دونه تست درست زدن بهتر 2000 تا الکی زدنه

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> *
> ممنون محمد جان
> فقط یه سوالی
> چجوری از کتاب همایش استفاده کنم؟
> مثلا بعدازاینکه فصل رو خوندم،این کتاب رو مطالعه کنم؟
> یا اصلا به جای کتاب درسی ازش استفاده کنم؟
> به جای درسنامه های خیلی سبز ازش استفاده کنم؟
> چیکار کنم؟
> شفاف سازی کن
> ...


همایش تستای کمی داره ولی تستاش پر محتواس
به جرئت میتونم بگم یه تست بدرد نخور توش پیدا نمیکنی
واسه دوم و پیش1 و 3فصلی که از زیست سوم درسنامه دار شده خیلی سبز هم بخون چون خوبه
درسنامه های کتاب همایش هم بعد از خوندن کتاب میتونی بری سراغش :Yahoo (1): 
به جای کتاب درسی اصلاااا
حالا اگه بگی جای خیلی سبز بازم جای تامل داره
میشه یه کاریش کردولی به جای کتاب نه ه ه ه!!!!
راستی اون دوستمون راست میگه
شیمی رو حتمن کتاب درسی رو بخون
ریاضی و فیزیک هم تمرینای کتابو یه نگاهی بندازی خوبه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## design46

تو همین انجمن یکی اعضا یه روش فوق العاده تست زنی رو آورده بود بگرد پیداش کن
من حالشو ندارم و گرنه میگشتم برات

----------


## The Godfather

> تو همین انجمن یکی اعضا یه روش فوق العاده تست زنی رو آورده بود بگرد پیداش کن
> من حالشو ندارم و گرنه میگشتم برات


*
مرسی
ولی من مشکلم روش مطالعه و تست هست
یعنی هردو با هم
که خوشبختانه دوستان خوب شفاف سازی کردند
اما باز منتظر نظرای بقیه دوستان هم هستم*

----------


## The Godfather

Up

----------


## mrk0334

دوست عزیزم سلام! من امسال کنکور میدم و این هایی که میگم چکیده ای از تجربیات رتبه های  600 و 200 هستش!!!:
اول اینکه مبنای کنکور *فقط و فقط کتب درسیه*!!!یعنی  شما باید درسنامت اول کتب درسی و در جایگاه دوم درسنامه ها ی کتب کمک  آموزشی باشه!!اینو هم بهت بگم که کتاب گاج میکرو طبقه بندی فیزیک فوق  العاده است!!!شیمی هم مبتکران خوبه ولی من مهر و ماه دارم!!!چون هم کم حجم و  من به همه ی تستاش میرسم وهم مثل مبتکران از بعضی روش های تستی سطحی(که  فقط تعداد محدودی رو جواب میدن)استفاده نکرده و حداقل میشه بار ها و بار ها  بخوندش!!البته کتاب فقط و فقط خودت میتونی تشخیص بدی کدوم بهتره!!!دوم  اینکه ریاضیات درسیه که فوق العاده واسه رتبه ی خوب اوردن نیازه و لازمش تسلط عمیق و درک کامل از خود کتاب درسیه!برای  اینکارم میتونی اول از تمرین های خود کتاب شروع کنی تا تسلطتت کامل شه و  بتونی انشاالله رتبه ی خوبی کسب کنی!!روش مبحثی ریاضی بیشتر جواب  داده!!!یعنی مثلاً تو اول بیا از ریاضی 1 (اتحاد ها،معادلات)از ریاضی  2(تابع و لگاریتم و تصاعد)از ریاضی 3 مبحث احتمال رو با فصل آخر ریاضی 2  بصورت ترکیبی بخون!!خیلی جواب داده!!هندسه 1 هم فقط اثباتشونو یاد  بگیر!!(لازم نیست حفظ کنی!!)از زیست اطلاعی ندارم چون رشتم ریاضیه!!اما  تنها اطلاعی که دارم اینه که اول باید رو مباحث زیست تسلط پیدا کنی و بعد  بری سراغ تست!!امیدوارم بدردت خورده باشه!! :Y (716):

----------


## The Godfather

*Up...
* :Yahoo (114):

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

سلام
منم یه سوال دارم
دینی رو با نقره ای گاج چطور تست میزنین شما؟
یعنی تستهاشو دقیقا بعد از خوندن درس میزنین؟

----------


## Amiir

> سلام
> منم یه سوال دارم
> دینی رو با نقره ای گاج چطور تست میزنین شما؟
> یعنی تستهاشو دقیقا بعد از خوندن درس میزنین؟


سلام.
کاری که من میکردم:
بلافاصله بعد خوندن درس , تستای آزادشو میزدم.خیلی هلو و غیر استاندارده اما واسه بعد خوندن متن خوب بود.
دقیقا دو روز بعد هم سراسری هاشو میزدم.
تالیفی هاش + تستایی که ستاره دار کردم هم واسه شب قبل آزمون بود.

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

خب بعد تستای درس همون روز رو چیکار میکردین؟

----------


## Amiir

> خب بعد تستای درس همون روز رو چیکار میکردین؟


متوجه سوالت نشدم.یعنی چی؟؟؟

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

دینی تو برنامه هر روز شما نبود؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام
> منم یه سوال دارم
> دینی رو با نقره ای گاج چطور تست میزنین شما؟
> یعنی تستهاشو دقیقا بعد از خوندن درس میزنین؟


دینی چون زیاد به مرور زیاد داره که اعتماد به نفس کاذب نگیری بهتره تستاشو حداقل24ساعت بعد بزنی
چون اون موقع سرتو میگیری رو کتاب خونده هات میفتن رو جواب فوری میگیری ولی مرور هم لازمه وتو فکر میکنی که دیگه کامل یاد گرفتی

----------


## Amiir

> دینی تو برنامه هر روز شما نبود؟


نه.معمولا روز درمیون کار میکردم.

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

ممنون
خب یه سوال دیگه
همه میگن دینی رو حتما اول باید خوب خوب ازرو کتاب بخونی
اما گاج که حتی بیشتر از کتابم توضیح داده

----------


## Amiir

> ممنون
> خب یه سوال دیگه
> همه میگن دینی رو حتما اول باید خوب خوب ازرو کتاب بخونی
> اما گاج که حتی بیشتر از کتابم توضیح داده


درسته.اول متن کتاب.اما وقتی گاج متن رو کامل آورده ,خب از رو همون میخوندم.
اضافی نیست مطالبش.یه سری نکات ترکیبی و ارتباطی آورده,بعضی جاهارو هم دسته بندی کرده.
اما قبول دارم که حجم پیام آیاتش یکم زیاده.

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> ممنون
> خب یه سوال دیگه
> همه میگن دینی رو حتما اول باید خوب خوب ازرو کتاب بخونی
> اما گاج که حتی بیشتر از کتابم توضیح داده


این الان جمله خبری بودااااا :Yahoo (94): 
آره گاج تمام متن کتاب رو +مطالب فهمیدنی بیشتر رو تو کتاب آورده ولی واسه متن کتاب یه سر به کتاب هم بزنی ضرر نداره

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

سر که میزنم ولی...
هیچی دیگه 
خیلی ممنون از کمکتون
آقا محمد آقا امیر بینهایت سپاسگزارم

----------


## Amiir

> این الان جمله خبری بودااااا
> آره گاج تمام متن کتاب رو +مطالب فهمیدنی بیشتر رو تو کتاب آورده ولی واسه متن کتاب یه سر به کتاب هم بزنی ضرر نداره


واسه چی به متن کتاب سر بزنم؟؟مگه جایی رو تغییر داده یا کم کرده؟؟؟!!!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> واسه چی به متن کتاب سر بزنم؟؟مگه جایی رو تغییر داده یا کم کرده؟؟؟!!!


نه ولی کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه
همینطور به قول بعضی دوستان تکرار معجزه میکنه خو :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## Amiir

> نه ولی کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه
> همینطور به قول بعضی دوستان تکرار معجزه میکنه خو)))


آره خو..حرفت کاملا درسته(تکرار معجزه میکنه)
اما یه چی دیگه هم معجزه میکنه...حافظه تصویری...
البته واسه نشرالگو و تخته سیاه(عقیل فردی)رجوع به کتاب الزامیه,چون...

----------


## The Godfather

سلام
دوستان این درسهایی رو که میگم رو باید چند ساعت در هفته خوند؟
ریاضی
شیمی
زیست
فیزیک
معارف
ادبیات
عربی
من آزمونشرکت میکنم،پایه ضعیفی هم دارم
لطفا ساعات رو به همراه تست زدن و همراه تست زدن باشه
مرسی

----------


## Defne

> سلام
> دوستان این درسهایی رو که میگم رو باید چند ساعت در هفته خوند؟
> ریاضی
> شیمی
> زیست
> فیزیک
> معارف
> ادبیات
> عربی
> ...


اگه قراره کلا به طور مثال 44 ساعت تو یه هفته درس بخونی،باید هر درس رو بطور تقریبی به این صورت بخونی :
زیست :12 ساعت
شیمی : 9
فیزیک : 6
ریاضی : 6
زمین : 3
ادب : 4
دینی : 3
زبان : 2
عربی : 2
_____________
که مجموعا میشه : 44 ساعت!
البته اصولش اینه...بر اساس ضرایب!

ولی من خودمم این رو رعایت نمیکنم... :Yahoo (4): 
در مورد روش تست زدنم من خودم تازه شروع کردم ولی از روشای
رتبه 31منطقه 2 استفاده میکنم البته سعی میکنم 
 :Y (617): 
به این لینکا سر بزن این وبلاگشه
کنکور نوشت های من
اینم پست مهمش در مورد روشای مطالعه
کنکور نوشت های من - معرفی پستهای مهم

----------

